# Electric bikes on trails



## Fintious (22 Nov 2020)

Hi all, I may well get shot down for this but how annoying are electric bikes. Me and my boy go to Sherwood Pines most weekends as he’s fairly new to MTBing and it a really good place to learn skills and build confidence and fitness. He’s now really comfortable on the red route but this morning there were so many electric bikes we spent most of the route having to pull over and let them speed past. I didn’t mind at first but it became a real pain. What wrong with good old fashioned pedal power


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2020)

Sorry but I think you should be shot down for that attitude. If it helps people get out why should it concern you. More bikes please.


----------



## Ajax Bay (22 Nov 2020)

I guess you could choose to not pull over. Great that riders get out there (with @Slick on that), but if a rider is using electric doping then surely they can be comfortable with dallying (and switch off power assist) behind own strength riders.
Some local concern (Haldon Hill) has been expressed about the level of erosion caused (allegedly) by power-assisted rear wheel spin.


----------



## Fintious (22 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> Sorry but I think you should be shot down for that attitude. If it helps people get out why should it concern you. More bikes please.


I agree it’s great that more folk are out biking - just found it a bit annoying having to keep getting out of the way for leccy bikes today


----------



## Slick (22 Nov 2020)

Fintious said:


> I agree it’s great that more folk are out biking - just found it a bit annoying having to keep getting out of the way for leccy bikes today


Yeah I get it but they are just out enjoying themselves as well and are on a different page from you so let them go with a wave. I always wondered why you would even use an ebike for hills until I met some super cool merican dudes on the boat to Arran and they explained that they let the motor take the strain going up the likes of goat fell, so they have energy to burn on the downhill thrill ride. I thought it made sense.


----------



## LJR69 (22 Nov 2020)

If you can't beat them...join 'em!


----------



## Mark pallister (22 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> Sorry but I think you should be shot down for that attitude. If it helps people get out why should it concern you. More bikes please.


I agree ,kids flying all over on them and quite a few older ones that should know better
if the engine cuts out at 15 mph that’s the speed there doing ,walkers ect having to jump out of the way 
accident waiting to happen


----------



## Phaeton (22 Nov 2020)

I'm surprised it's only ebike riders you have problems with, I went round Dalby Forest with my 9yo grandson there was entitled cyclists coming up behind us, shouting "Rider behind, rider behind" clearly expecting us to jump out of their way. A couple of them got my views of their rudeness.


----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)

Rider behind.....Rider in front 👍


----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)

Slick said:


> Yeah I get it but they are just out enjoying themselves as well and are on a different page from you so let them go with a wave. I always wondered why you would even use an ebike for hills until I met some super cool merican dudes on the boat to Arran and they explained that they let the motor take the strain going up the likes of goat fell, so they have energy to burn on the downhill thrill ride. I thought it made sense.


Good videos online of Danny McCaskill riding a Santa Cruz ebike👍


----------



## Jody (25 Nov 2020)

I don't think I have ever been to Sherwood pines and not come across someone riding like a nob, e-bike or not. It really puts me off going. A good percentage of the people are all the gear and no idea. 

Those who fly up behind and start shouting "coming through" etc can wait until it is safe to pass if I'm out with my son. It's a family centre. If they want fast there are lots of other places to ride. 

I bet half the etiquette problems would disappear if Strava wasn't allowed.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Nov 2020)

Jody said:


> I bet half the etiquette problems would disappear if Strava wasn't allowed.


Not sure about that, maybe if self entitled idiots were allowed  Strava is just a projection of themselves.

Last time I was there (last year), there was a teenager riding like a complete tool, weaving in & out of people at a fair speed sat on the back wheel all the time, very impressive & I was jealous of his skills but still an idiot to be doing it there, it was right outside the cafe & none of the rangers said a word.


----------



## Drago (25 Nov 2020)

A legal powered electeic bicycle is liable to be slower than a conventional bike in most situations.

If people are razzing around on non legal spec powered bikes then they are actually mopeds or light motorcycles, and they shouldn't be using them on the public trails at all. At privately owned trail centres thats an issue for the landlord to permit or otherwise. Im a professional (when i can be bothered, and when covid permits) MTB trainer, and suffice to say I steer well clear of train centres for numerous reasons.

I shout "behind", not in an expectation that anyone will suddenly leap aside, but as a warning not to ride HUA and do so ething unpredictable while I am passing. If people learned to ride properly and made some minimal effort on their situational awareness then i could happily remain silent. Unfortunately, most people ride like they drive - very badly.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Nov 2020)

If the trails get too crowded then that isn't really a bunch of fun either. But so far so good, if the e-bike guys wanna get out there, fair play to them, i see quite a few of them out there and I wouldn't mind having a go.

Occasionally I would move out of the way when going uphill for example. I'd make out like I was being polite but I'm just catching my breath . But other than that, I wouldn't move out of the way and any illegally modified e-bikes can get a stick stuck in the spokes for all I care.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2020)

Fintious said:


> I agree it’s great that more folk are out biking - just found it a bit annoying having to keep getting out of the way for leccy bikes today



You don’t have to get out the way. It’s up to them to safely pass when they can.


----------



## jowwy (25 Nov 2020)

here we go again........its like drivers telling cyclists to get off the roads


----------



## johnblack (25 Nov 2020)

If someones moving faster then me, then I'll stay right and let them pass as long as I'm not putting myself in the ditch or hedge, I'd rather hear a call from behind, it's far more courteous than creeping up in stealth mode........

....and that's how I act when it's the other way round, let them know I'm there but leave a bit of a gap and pass when I can. It shouldn't be a big deal. I'm not even sure that the bike being electric or not comes in to it.


----------



## iluvmybike (25 Nov 2020)

I don't have an ebike and still there are always plenty faster than me on descents on all kinds of bikes! Its no big deal - when it is safe for me to do so I pull over. The rider behind should always give the rider in front plenty of space and be aware their skillset may not be as good as theirs and not bully them out of their way of course. One answer is to forget the trail centres and go and ride natural trails where there are fewer riders and perhaps better for honing skills as you need to be aware of reading the trail ahead and adapting. I think a lot can go fast at trail centres cos they have 'learned' that particular trail riding it over and over again. I'd never go to a trail centre at a weekend or bank holiday I must admit...


----------



## Brads (25 Nov 2020)

Fantastic tech that gets folk out cycling that wouldn't otherwise. I would never criticise anyone using one, lots of younger folk getting into them to maximise their downhill time.

I've just bust a lung today chasing Mrs B on her turbo Levo for 40k so they can even be a training tool for roadies lol.


----------



## fossyant (25 Nov 2020)

I've only come across 1 idiot, and that was on the Marin/Gwydir, and he hissed a binch of us off on a climb as he cut a few of us up. A certain crazy person, then chased after him and cruised past the rider uphill. 

I ride with a bloke regular and that helps get him out with us normal bikers - he couldn't keep up otherwise as he's quite an old blke with some health issues.

I only have problems with those Chinese electric MX type bikes that can do 40 mph. Shouldn't be on trails.


----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> I only have problems with those Chinese electric MX type bikes that can do 40 mph. Shouldn't be on trails.


Skim read that last bit and thought it said you only have a problem with those Chinese


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Nov 2020)

E bikes should be banned.


----------



## oldworld (25 Nov 2020)

I think there is a place for all cycling, ebikes included.
Like having a bad dog, bad behaviour is more a fault of the owner than the dog. The same applies to ebikes. 
Stick an idiot on one and you've still got an idiot.
I am approaching the time when I will need some help from a motor. I hope it won't change how I ride just because it's not my legs doing all the work.
I have no problem with ebikes but I do with some who ride them. 
Often they've not been on a bike for years and even at 15 mpg they are often going too fast for the conditions due to lack of experience.


----------



## shep (25 Nov 2020)

Lets just face it, we're just a hated minority. 

We can't even agree amongst ourselves.

I've also been riding motorcycles for almost 40yrs so got no chance!

Anyone remember sign's outside pubs saying 'Motorcyclists by appointment only'.


----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)

shep said:


> Lets just face it, we're just a hated minority.
> 
> We can't even agree amongst ourselves.
> 
> ...


I remember ‘Motorcyclists not welcome’ but never by appointment... 
I dont find I have any problems with riding motorbikes these days


----------



## Jody (25 Nov 2020)

jowwy said:


> Am I......then explain why he’s only moaning about ebikes? are you telling me that this guy is so good in his mtb, that he’s never been passed by other bikes on the trail???
> 
> but he chose to come on here and moan about ebikes passing him.......why???
> 
> then the last sentence “ what’s wrong with good old pedal power“



I see his point though. He was out with his son who sounds relatively new to MTB and I don't get the impression he's trying to be better than them. It's more the pressure to move out of the way due to the higher speed differential, but moving out of the way isn't easy there as the majority of it is single track and not wide enough for two bikes to pass. Faster riders get impatient and push through, so the only option is to stop. 

Maybe it way just the frequency of them on that particular ride.


----------



## HMS_Dave (25 Nov 2020)

Most are probably illegal. Proving that is much more than how big the motor looks and how fast they 'look' like they're going. Adding to that they likelihood of the police being interested in chasing them around trails, it seems unlikely anybody is going to do anything about it. Saying that though despite your understandable frustration, ebike's serve a great purpose for a variety of use cases.


----------



## screenman (26 Nov 2020)

I think bikes should be banned from cycle trails, does nobody care for the dog walkers any more.


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

Quiet right too.. ban the lot, and e scooters too


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

Mod edit - Quote removed.

I think when cycling anywhere with young children as the OP was, your opinion differs slightly as you become more protective. I have no issue with Chain gangs flying at high speed along the Lune Cycle Path but on a weekend when I have my kids it can feel like double the speed when they fly past and one nasty accident if they collide with children. Maybe the OP was a little more sensitive to the issue because he was with his son and it was predominantly ebikes passing him that day


----------



## jowwy (26 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> I think when cycling anywhere with young children as the OP was, your opinion differs slightly as you become more protective. I have no issue with Chain gangs flying at high speed along the Lune Cycle Path but on a weekend when I have my kids it can feel like double the speed when they fly past and one nasty accident if they collide with children. Maybe the OP was a little more sensitive to the issue because he was with his son and it was predominantly ebikes passing him that day


then ban children from the trails instead lol....


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2020)

screenman said:


> I think bikes should be banned from cycle trails, does nobody care for the dog walkers any more.



Ban dog walkers, not the dogs !


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ban dog walkers, not the dogs !


Who will walk my mutt now then, I will miss the pleasure of walking behind him, plastic bag on hand ready to scoop up some warm, soft, crap. What better way to start the day


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Why should he be jealous that he doesn't own one? Surely if that were the case he could easily remedy the situation by going to a shop and purchasing one? Its a chuffing ebike, not a Stradivarius or a Michaelangelo.
> 
> I fail to see any element of either superiority or kudos there (and I speak as an ebike owner myself).


Yesterday when I arrived home covered in mud, soaking crotch like I had persisted myself, lop sided cycle helmet and mismatched clothing, my son remarked I was an embarrassment... father in law rolled up to borrow something on his ebike with shell suit bottoms, works jumper, and trainers he took from my garage. At that point it was difficult to see who had the most superiority or kudos


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> Yesterday when I arrived home covered in mud, soaking crotch like I had persisted myself, lop sided cycle helmet and mismatched clothing, my son remarked I was an embarrassment... father in law rolled up to borrow something on his ebike with shell suit bottoms, works jumper, and trainers he took from my garage. At that point it was difficult to see who had the most superiority or kudos



You've still got to look good covered in mud or not. May I suggest waterproof baggies to keep the botty dry. Waterproof MTB boots for the win.

Ebike or not. Shell suit.....


----------



## johnblack (26 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> Ebike or not. Shell suit.....


Shell suits are never the answer, but on a bike it'd be like a parachute.


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

fossyant said:


> You've still got to look good covered in mud or not. May I suggest waterproof baggies to keep the botty dry. Waterproof MTB boots for the win.
> 
> Ebike or not. Shell suit.....


I had 5tens on and my son still crushed me

the shell suit ? I have no answers for that


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

johnblack said:


> Shell suits are never the answer, but on a bike it'd be like a parachute.


So I am winning on the Kudos stakes here


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2020)

Please tell me he was wearing his slippers.


----------



## johnblack (26 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> So I am winning on the Kudos stakes here


Well that depends on sock length.


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

Drago said:


> Please tell me he was wearing his slippers.



That has been done, he lives a mile up road 



johnblack said:


> Well that depends on sock length.


Ah, well, I had my hiking socks on to keep toes warm but rolled down !!


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> I had 5tens on and my son still crushed me
> 
> the shell suit ? I have no answers for that



Let you off with 5tens then !


----------



## johnblack (26 Nov 2020)

T4tomo said:


> I fully intend to get one when I'm a bit older and the legs start to go, maybe as a 60h birthday / retirement present.


Me too, can't wait, just for pub runs and that kind of thing, probably get it fixed up so I can get some extra speed out of it too, I know that will incense some people but if I'm getting some assistance, I want a lot of it.


----------



## Ridgeway (26 Nov 2020)

I wish i bumped into someone here on the trails. Done about 400km on my new to me MTB in the last few weeks and haven't seen anyone so far, except a few deer and a fox, i feel lonely reading this thread.

I did stop at Whinlatter Forest "Bike Park" last summer when over in Blightly and was pretty shocked to see a forest that looked busier than a motorway


----------



## Tripster (26 Nov 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I wish i bumped into someone here on the trails. Done about 400km on my new to me MTB in the last few weeks and haven't seen anyone so far, except a few deer and a fox, i feel lonely reading this thread.
> 
> I did stop at Whinlatter Forest "Bike Park" last summer when over in Blightly and was pretty shocked to see a forest that looked busier than a motorway


Hells bells, in Summer it’s awful. I avoid any of it especially the trail centres and the main tourist areas of Windermere, Ambleside etc. Even in summer it’s still possible to find space on the fells with nothing but a Herdwick for company


----------



## johnblack (26 Nov 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> I wish i bumped into someone here on the trails. Done about 400km on my new to me MTB in the last few weeks and haven't seen anyone so far, except a few deer and a fox, i feel lonely reading this thread.
> 
> I did stop at Whinlatter Forest "Bike Park" last summer when over in Blightly and was pretty shocked to see a forest that looked busier than a motorway


I was kinda thinking the same thing, I ride the local woods, bridleways and byways, hardly a sole about, reckon the best bet is to stay out of the places that seem to cause these kind of high emotions!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2020)

*Mod note:*

Well, that was an interesting diversion. A big clean up of the thread derailment has been carried out. Can everyone please discuss the topic with civility from here on.

Thankyou.


----------



## al78 (28 Nov 2020)

Isn't the problem that people are trying to squeeze past in what feels like an aggressive manner? Would it make any difference if they were not on an e-bike and were merely a stronger, faster cyclist that you? Surely the problem is inconsiderate individuals. Looking at it from the other side, they could think others are inconsiderate by not allowing faster riders through when it is perfectly safe and reasonable to do so. Nobody has the right to force others to go at their pace, be they fast or slow, and it is all about thought and consideration, something which in the individualistic entitled UK is sadly lacking.

Before anyone tries to project the inconsiderate behaviour onto me, I ride similarly to how I drive, I give way and overtake with a wide berth, alerting pedestrians to my presence if on shared use paths, and I've never had anyone have a problem with me. I did have a minor problem this morning when a jogger came out of a side street and straight into the road in front of me forcing evasive action, fortunately I was able to move to the other side of the road well before the oncoming car reached me.


----------

